# [Wine] Gentoo R2 OVH

## Kevinos

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaite installer Wine sur un de maïs serveur dédier OVH gentoo R2

je lance cette commande dans putty (emerge wine)

mais à la fin du téléchargement j'ai cette erreur

!!! Couldn't download 'glxext.h-19.bz2'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.6-r1'

 * Messages for package app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.6-r1:

 * Fetch failed for 'app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.6-r1'

Pouvez-vous m'aider svp merciLast edited by Kevinos on Thu Nov 10, 2011 12:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

 *Kevinos wrote:*   

> app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.6-r1

 

Pfiouuu mais c'est préhistorique ça !   :Shocked: 

La dernière version stable est app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.2.4

Es-tu certain que ton arbre portage est à jour ?

Je vois que tu parles d'OVH : d'après ce que j'ai déjà lu, ils sont assez en retard ...

Comme je ne suis pas chez eux, je peux difficilement t'en dire plus sinon de faire une recherche sur le forum avec le critère "OVH". Il me semble qu'il y a eu des posts expliquant comment mettre à jour ...

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Le message standard est "oublie la release OVH et réinstalle à zéro une Gentoo vierge"  :Wink: 

PS: pourrais-tu mettre le titre en conformité avec les règles du forum ? Merci d'avance.

----------

## Kevinos

A oui désole pour le titre du forum

Merci pour vos réponses 

Si je n'arrive pas à installer Wine c'est possible d'installer un trux du genre virtuel box?

----------

## xaviermiller

Tu auras énormément de soucis avec cette release OVH. Je te conseille vivement de ne pas l'utiliser.

----------

## ghoti

Sur une release Gentoo correcte, tu peux installer tout ce que tu veux et, en effet, l'arbre portage inclut des versions de virtualbox (sources ou binaire), vmware, qemu, bochs et autres xen   :Wink: 

----------

## barul

Les releases OVH sont pourries à ce point là ?

----------

## guilc

La release OVH est extrêmement vieille, contient des paquets patchés obsolètes (qui foutent le bazar), et quasi-impossible à mettre à jour (ne surtout pas faire un emerge --sync dessus !)

Bref, oui, pourrie, à fuir !

----------

## Kevinos

Merci pour vos réponses

Le seul problème c'est que c'est impossible de faire une nouvelle installe je trop de trucs sur cette version :s

Avez-vous une idée comment mettre à jour cette erreur?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Kevinos

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà j'ai fini d'installer Wine mais j'ai un autre problème au lancement d'un programme

 *Quote:*   

> wine "/home/mw3/MW3Server/iw5mp_server.exe"
> 
> err:reg:SCSI_getprocentry SCSI type line scan count error (fscanf returns 1, expected 2)
> 
> err:module:import_dll Library wined3d.dll (which is needed by L"c:\\windows\\system32\\d3d9.dll") not found
> ...

 

Je ne comprend pas pouvez-vous m'aider svp

----------

## Damiatux

Salut,

L'erreur t'indique que le programme ne trouve pas certains DLL dont il a besoin. Tu dois donc les télécharger (par exemple sur Fichier DLL.fr) et les placer dans le répertoire $HOME/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32/.

----------

## barul

Je pense que l'installation de d3dx9 via winetricks résoudrait le problème.

----------

## Kevinos

Voilà problème résolu mais j'ai encore un autre problème ^^

 *Quote:*   

> wine iw5mp_server.exe +set sv_config "server.cfg" +se                                                                             t dedicated 2 +set sv_maxclients 18 +set sv_hostname "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"                                                                              +set sv_maprotation "default" +start_map_rotate
> 
> err:reg:SCSI_getprocentry SCSI type line scan count error (fscanf returns 1, exp                                                                             ected 2)
> 
> err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
> ...

 

----------

## barul

Les erreurs sont extrêmement explicites, quand même…

----------

## geekounet

 *Kevinos wrote:*   

> Le seul problème c'est que c'est impossible de faire une nouvelle installe je trop de trucs sur cette version :s

 

C'est ce qu'on dit jusqu'au jour où tout est cassé, que plus rien ne marche, et que tu dois passer plusieurs jours à tout remettre au propre dans l'urgence au lieu de le faire en qq heures tranquillement avant.  :Wink: 

----------

